# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Prekidanje rodiljnog dopusta radi novog posla?

## Newbie

Ovako, u teoriji me zanima- rodim i nakon 4-5 mj dobijem priliku za novi posao (i stari i novi se tiču prosvjete, samo drugo radno mjesto). Beba mala, ok, muž bi drage volje uzeo rodiljni/porodiljni , no, zbog dojenja, male bebe itd.. zanima me postoji li mogućnost da se prijavim za posao, ako ga dobijem- da odmah nakon roga opet otvorim nastavak rodiljnog dopusta?
mogu li me zaposliti ako planiram odmah nakon primitka posla natrag na rodiljni (znači, sad moraju automatski tražiti zamjenu)? i smijem li to tako?
svjesna sam kompliciranja stvari, samo me zanima imam li na to pravo?

----------


## sirius

Ne kuzim pitanje? 
Prijavila bi se na drugi posao i prekinula porodiljni da ga dobijes? Naravno da je to moguce.

----------


## Newbie

da. malo sam u zeznutoj situaciji, problemi sa začećem, sad idem na operaciju i nakon toga bi za trudnoću bila puno veća šansa. al čak i da ostanem trudna odmah nakon op, kad bi izašao natječaj za posao koji hoću (isto prosvjeta, drugo područje)- pitanje je- mogu li se uopće javiti na natječaj dok sam na porodiljnom? i ako mogu i ako dobijem posao- mogu li nakon dobitka tog drugog radnog mjesta tražiti ponovo da se vratim na porodiljni?
ako da- mogu li odmah nakon sklapanja ugovora ili mora proći neko vrijeme i koje?

----------


## sirius

> da. malo sam u zeznutoj situaciji, problemi sa začećem, sad idem na operaciju i nakon toga bi za trudnoću bila puno veća šansa. al čak i da ostanem trudna odmah nakon op, kad bi izašao natječaj za posao koji hoću (isto prosvjeta, drugo područje)- pitanje je- mogu li se uopće javiti na natječaj dok sam na porodiljnom? i ako mogu i ako dobijem posao- mogu li nakon dobitka tog drugog radnog mjesta tražiti ponovo da se vratim na porodiljni?
> ako da- mogu li odmah nakon sklapanja ugovora ili mora proći neko vrijeme i koje?


Na natjecaj se mozes javiti , to nije upitno.
Ali ne doci na posao nego traziti porodiljni ne cini mi se kao dobar start ako mislis ikad raditi na tom poslu.

----------


## sirius

Ali ti zapravo uopce nisi trudna? To mi se malo cini kao planiranje raznja , a zec je u sumi.

----------


## Newbie

da. svjesna sam toga. ali poslije ove operacije trudnoća je konačno moguća, a istodobno- posao koji želim će biti slobodan od 1.9. 2020. i pokušavam realno sad sagledati što me čeka kad razmišljam o trudnoći i o tom poslu, dal čekati s trudnoćom dok ne dobijem posao? ako ga dobijem. a na trudnoći radimo već 5 godina i nisam više tako ni mlada. pa se pripremam na sve opcije. zato ovo pitam. da bar pravno vidim kako stoje stvari

----------


## sirius

Pravno se svakako mozes kandidirati za posao. 
U teoriji pravno mislim da nije upitni niti ponovno otvaranje porodiljnog. Mozda je neka siva zona, ali je moguce.
Moralno je upitni posebni ako presutis da zelis nastaviti porodiljni.

Sto se tice prakticne dtrane, ne bih se ovim zamarala. Niti znas da li ce se trudnoca ostvariti i kako ce sve proci s porodom i bebom.

----------


## bubekica

Iz osobnog iskustva oko posla i bebe - idi dan po dan i ne kalkuliraj. Isto sam u prosvjeti i znam kako je, isto sam tesko istvarila trudnocu. Jednom sam isla na razgovor za posao s probnim rokom (zaposlena sam na neodredjeno) dok sam cekala betu. Nit sam dobila posao nit sam ostala trudna... ali isla sam pa kud puklo.

----------


## spajalica

ne radim u skolstvu. 
ali koliko ja vidim po svojim klincima, cesto postoje neke solidarne zamjene i sl.
ako dodjes u kolektiv i odradis to tako kako ovdje pises, mislis li da ce te kolektiv prihvatiti.
jasno mi je da ti gledas svoj zivot, ali opet ne mozes u kolektivu gledati samo sebe.
ne znam. 
jos bi mi se to cinilo OK za vrijeme ljetnih praznika. Pa zaposlis se na kraju skolske godine, a pocnes raditi na pocetku nove. ali ovako zaposlila sam se nek odmah traze zamjenu.

Jos bih shvatila da si isla na razgovor pa nisi jos sigurna da si trudna, a ipak ces raditi za vrijeme trudnoce. OK. to mi je OK. ali zatvoriti roditeljski, doci na posao tjedan dana i onda ga ponovno aktivirati ne,
osim toga promjena statusa u roditeljskom moze se napraviti koliko se ja sjecam 2x u godini dana. pazi na to. a izmedju tih promjena mora proci odredjeno vrijeme. cini mi se minimalno mjesec dana.

----------


## Jadranka

Ja mislim da pravno imas sva prava napraviti to sto  eventualno planiras. Pa i moralno. Nitko te ne smije diskriminirati zato sto si na porodiljnom. Ukoliko si najbolja kandidatkinja, trebaju te zaposliti. Ja se ne bi osjecala lose u vezi toga. Ako tad budes na porodiljnom/trudna i bude natjecaj, svakako se javi. A hoces li dobiti posao, to nek neko drugi odluci.

Ali da, ja ne bi presutila da cu ostati na porodiljnom jos toliko i toliko.

----------


## spajalica

> Ja mislim da pravno imas sva prava napraviti to sto  eventualno planiras. Pa i moralno. Nitko te ne smije diskriminirati zato sto si na porodiljnom. Ukoliko si najbolja kandidatkinja, trebaju te zaposliti. Ja se ne bi osjecala lose u vezi toga. Ako tad budes na porodiljnom/trudna i bude natjecaj, svakako se javi. A hoces li dobiti posao, to nek neko drugi odluci.
> 
> *Ali da, ja ne bi presutila da cu ostati na porodiljnom jos toliko i toliko*.


to mi nije palo na pamet da ne bi rekla.

ali jadranka, ja gledam po skoli svojih klinaca. jako tesko nalaze zamjene. pogotovo kad je rijec o matematici, fizici. 
slazem se da to nije razlog za odbiti nekoga za zaposljavanje. 
ne znam. 
ne kako mi cijela prica ne sjeda. 
nisam za diskriminaciju majki. jer sam i sama majka. ali nisam ni za figu u dzepu.

----------


## Vrci

Treba se staviti i u poziciju poslodavca. On treba nekog. Ako treba tad i hitno, onda nije u redu presutiti/otici odmah.
Ako kazes, onda vjerojatno neces dobiti posao jer ono, treba nekog sad.

Mozda se nade netko tko bi te cekao mjesec/dva, da beba jos naraste. Ostatak porodiljnog ionako mozes koristiti do 7.godine

Al ne bih rekla da je diskriminacija ne zaposlit nekog tko ce otici odmah,a treba radnika sad.
Jer ionako tad poslodavac mora opet traziti nekog novog, i to na koji rok?

I da, to sve u slucaju da je trudnoca/beba tu. Ako je tek plan,onda bolje sutjeti

----------


## Jadranka

Ne bi se slozila, u drzavnoj firmi, poslodavac je duzan odabrati najboljeg kandidata. Sad, ako ih vise zadovoljava uvjete natjecaja, onda bilo ko mozr bit najbolji i majka koja ce na porodiljni vjerojatno nece bit izabrana. To su onda sve nijanse. No, ako se dogodi situacija da samo Newbie zadovolj

----------


## Jadranka

Ne bi se slozila, u drzavnoj firmi poslodavac je duzan odabrati najboljeg kandidata. Sad, ako ih vise zadovoljava uvjete natjecaja, onda bilo ko moze biti najbolji i majka koja ce na porodiljni vjerojatno nece bit izabrana. To su onda sve nijanse. No, ako se dogodi situacija da samo Newbie zadovoljava osnovne uvjete natjecaja, a ostali ne (al isto mogu predavat, recimo da su apsolventi), onda bez sumnje treba zaposliti Newbie. A, ako te ne zaposle, imas se apsolutno pravo buniti. 

Kao sto rekoh, svakako bi se prijavila, ali bi i objasnila svoju situaciju i kad najranije mogu doci na posao, ako sve bude u redu.

----------


## VeraM

Ja sam bila u sličnoj situaciji. Otvorilo se iznenada mjesto u školi (meni taman trebala nadopuna satnice do pune norme). Javila sam se ravnatelju da sam zainteresirana, prvo 60 dana na određeno sam dobila pa onda nadopunu norme bez natječaja, na neodređeno. Tada sam bila trudna nekih 4 mjeseca. Ravnatelj je bio obavješten da sam trudna i da ću na porodiljni. I bez obzira me uzeo. Bilo je drugih zainteresiranih, te su cure onda preuzele moje sate kad sam otvorila porodiljni. Moram reć da sam bila u prednosti pred njima zbog stavke nadopune satnice. Ali našle su se zamjene i nastava ide dalje. Samo je bitno zbog budućih odnosa s ravnateljem odmah sve iznijeti na stol, da znaju o čemu se radi.

----------


## Vrci

Dobro,ja sam i mislila na situaciju gdje ima vise kandidata da zadovoljavaju,naravno da tad imaju vise izbora i mozda ne bi uzeli onog tko za 2tj ide na porodiljni

----------


## Jadranka

Cak i tada bi trebali izabrati najboljeg kandidata/kandidatkinju, bez obzira na porodiljni. Al, u takvoj situaciji je zaista vrlo tesko pokazat da te nisu uzeli jer si na porodiljnom.

----------


## sirius

Treba uzeti u obzir da ugovori na neodredeno imaju razdoblje probnog rada. Pa jednostsvno ne zadovoljis to razdoblje jer nisi radio.

----------


## Jadranka

Iskreno se nadam da zakon ne dozvoljava da ne zadovoljis jer si bio na porodiljnom/bolovanju.

----------


## sirius

> Iskreno se nadam da zakon ne dozvoljava da ne zadovoljis jer si bio na porodiljnom/bolovanju.


Cuj, vjerojatno se mozes natezati , pa produziti procjenu kad stvarno krenes raditi.
Ali stvarno ne znam kako mozes zadovoljiti na probnom roku ako nisi radio ?!

----------


## Newbie

> Iz osobnog iskustva oko posla i bebe - idi dan po dan i ne kalkuliraj. Isto sam u prosvjeti i znam kako je, isto sam tesko istvarila trudnocu. Jednom sam isla na razgovor za posao s probnim rokom (zaposlena sam na neodredjeno) dok sam cekala betu. Nit sam dobila posao nit sam ostala trudna... ali isla sam pa kud puklo.


a u teoriji, da si dobila posao i saznala da si trudna- jel bi to bilo, ajmo reći, legalno? smiju li zaposliti trudnicu za koju očekuju da će svaki tren na komplikacije ili porodiljni?

----------


## Newbie

radi se o istoj školi, istom kolektivu. ključne osobe znanu i za moje zdravstveno stanje i planiranje trudnoće. 
rekla bih iskreno što planiram, ne bih to tajila i mislim da se voditeljstvo škole ne bi na to ljutilo, samo ne znam jel imam pravnu podršku u tome. 
za mjesto za koje bih se natjecala zamjena se nađe bez problema, znači, ne bi bili bez kadra. samo ono, zaposlili bi me da ja ranije završim s rodiljnim i predam ga mužu (to mi je posve ok opcija), al ako bi postojala opcija da legalno i dobijem posao i provedem još porodiljnog uz bebu- rado bih je iskoristila

----------


## Jadranka

> Cuj, vjerojatno se mozes natezati , pa produziti procjenu kad stvarno krenes raditi.
> Ali stvarno ne znam kako mozes zadovoljiti na probnom roku ako nisi radio ?!


Pa vjerojatno probni rok ne tece, ako si na porodiljnom/bolovanju duzem od xy vremena.

----------


## Jadranka

Newbie, ja zaista ne vidim nista nelegalno u tome sto planiras. Mozes se tako danas zaposlit ne-trudna, apsolutno zdrava, a sutra otic na bolovanje bolesna ili trudna s komplikacijama, a da ni jedno ni drugo nisi planirala.

----------


## VeraM

> Treba uzeti u obzir da ugovori na neodredeno imaju razdoblje probnog rada. Pa jednostsvno ne zadovoljis to razdoblje jer nisi radio.


U školi nema kategorije probnog rada, to ne postoji u zakonu. Možeš dobit ugovor na 60 dana bez natječaja, nakon toga mora ići natječaj, bilo za neodređeno bilo za određeno dulje od tih 60 dana, recimo zamjena za bolovanje ili porodiljni.

----------


## sirius

> U školi nema kategorije probnog rada, to ne postoji u zakonu. Možeš dobit ugovor na 60 dana bez natječaja, nakon toga mora ići natječaj, bilo za neodređeno bilo za određeno dulje od tih 60 dana, recimo zamjena za bolovanje ili porodiljni.


Zar na natjecaju za neodredeno nema period probnog rada?

----------


## sirius

> radi se o istoj školi, istom kolektivu. ključne osobe znanu i za moje zdravstveno stanje i planiranje trudnoće. 
> rekla bih iskreno što planiram, ne bih to tajila i mislim da se voditeljstvo škole ne bi na to ljutilo, samo ne znam jel imam pravnu podršku u tome. 
> za mjesto za koje bih se natjecala zamjena se nađe bez problema, znači, ne bi bili bez kadra. samo ono, zaposlili bi me da ja ranije završim s rodiljnim i predam ga mužu (to mi je posve ok opcija), al ako bi postojala opcija da legalno i dobijem posao i provedem još porodiljnog uz bebu- rado bih je iskoristila


Legalno se prijaviti na natjecaj. Ostalo je na poslodavcu kako ce on organizirati posao ako te primi.

----------


## spajalica

> a u teoriji, da si dobila posao i saznala da si trudna- jel bi to bilo, ajmo reći, legalno? smiju li zaposliti trudnicu za koju očekuju da će svaki tren na komplikacije ili porodiljni?


naravno nije nelegalno. ni da ti s porodiljnog dodjes raditi niti da ostanes trudna.
meni se cini samo problematicno prema poslodavcu u fer odnosu da sa porodiljnog dodjes raditi. radis kratko i kazes e sad se vracam na porodiljni.
no ako poslodavcu to odgovara, ok. ali sigurna sam da vecini i ne odgovara bas.

----------


## VeraM

> Zar na natjecaju za neodredeno nema period probnog rada?


Nema. Praksa je ionako prvo 60 dana ugovor pa onda natječaj. Pa ako baš kiksaš, neće te ravnatelj preporučiti školskom odboru na potvrdu. Ali ne postoji ta kategorija u školi, ne postoji probni rad.

----------


## bubekica

> a u teoriji, da si dobila posao i saznala da si trudna- jel bi to bilo, ajmo reći, legalno? smiju li zaposliti trudnicu za koju očekuju da će svaki tren na komplikacije ili porodiljni?


Kako to mislis smiju li? Smiju, hoce li... ovisi o ravnatelju.

----------


## no@

Ne ovisi samo o ravnatelju. Odnedavno škole bi trebale imati Pravilnik o načinu i postupku zapošljavanja: https://tajnikskole.blog/2019/02/25/...skoj-ustanovi/

Pitanje je kako će zaživjeti i provoditi se u praksi.... 
Da sam ja u povjerenstvu koje odlučuje o kandidatu poput newbie gledala bih koji je najbolji interes djece i organizacije nastave.

----------

